# RIP my sweet Mrs. Frisbee (10/28/04-10/15/07)



## JadeAmber (Jul 30, 2007)

[align=center]This evening, I say goodbye.[/align]
[align=center]~~~[/align]
My dear, sweet Mrs. Frisbee... Over the past three years you have given me not only love and joy, but you have given me your trust. You trusted me to make the decisions necessary to provide the best life I could for you. And in the end, you trusted me to help you say goodbye peacefully. I will never forget the numerous things you have taught me. I know you have touched so many lives as we moved from apartment to apartment and traveled around New England. Though not everyone knows you personally, you have touched my heart and soul in ways that will shape me for the rest of my existence, and in doing so you have also affected countless others. You will be loved and never ever forgotten.
[align=center]~~~[/align]

Her Life:
Mrs. Frisbee was born on October 28th, 2004 to Queen Winnifred. I brought Winnifred home from a pet store and was suprised a week later when I awoke to 13 little rattlets squeeking away. Over the course of the next week, I experienced the wonder that is life and the misery that is loss. Mrs. Frisbee was the one survivor of the whole ordeal. She even remained nameless (only being called Little One) for a great deal of time before we were sure she was going to make it. Over her life she moved with me to 4 different apartments, stayed with friends twice, and travelled all over (even to visit my grandmother). I pride myself in having taken the very best care of her that I could. She had a surgery twice for tumor removal and once for ovary removal. But there reaches a time when prolonging life is just not fair.

In the End:
Several weeks ago I noticed a foul odor coming from her mouth. She then stopped eating hard foods. When I heard her sneezing a week and a half ago I knew I had to take her to get medical attention as soon as possible. After taking her to an animal emergency hopistal at Tufts I was directed to bring her into Boston to MSPCA Angell. Sedation and x-rays showed luxation of the jaw and malaclusion. I picked her up the next night with an antibiotic and anti inflamitory and the news that nothing could be done about the mass, but that I should give her nursing care to help her stay as comfortable as possible. I brought her to her vet on Thursday to see what I could do. At this point the gave me the option of putting her to sleep but told me that it would not be cruel to her if I wanted to attempt another type of antibiotic and see what difference it would make. Unfortunately, over the past few days it became clear that things were going down hill. The mass kept growing, and I think it may have been affecting her brain. After much struggling with ethics and love, I decided that tonight was the night for her to rest. I will pick up her remains from the vet this thursday and transport her to be buried in the same piece of land as her mother who passed almost 2 years ago.

Some readings from "In Praise of Animals: A Treasury of poems, quotations, and readings" collected by Edward Searl:

"Until one has loved an animal, part of one's soul remains unawakened." -Anatole France

"May all sentient beings be happy, may all sentient beings be peaceful, may all sentient beings be free from suffering." -Buddhist Prayer

"The truly wise person kneels at the feet of all creatures and is not afraid to endure the mockery of others." -Mechtild of Magdelburg

"As God dwells in all creatures, none is to be despised." -Ramananda

"For all that dwell below the skies
Let songs of hope and faith arise
Let peace, goodwill on earth be sung
Or barked or howled by every tongue!" -LoraKim Joyner

~I love you my little frizzball~


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

She sounded like a wonderful loyal pet and I'm sorry she had to pass.
At least you treated her with the utter most love and care. 
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

